# ◇ CPC-A seeking part-time remote coding/billing position ! ◇



## JMichelle (Dec 10, 2016)

Email me at: ContactJMichelle@gmail.com 

*Work History*

◇ Orthopedic Specialists Clinic
Oct 2015 – present
Work in the billing department as a certified professional coder 
Will provide references and contact information if inquired

*Education*

◇ Received my CPC at a Community College 
Certification through AAPC
Taken medical terminology as well as anatomy and physiology
CPR certified

*Key Elements*

◇ Experienced with ICD9, ICD10, and HCPCS coding
◇ Data entry and verifying insurance coverage/eligibility
◇ Initiating claims - electronic and paper claims
◇ Following up on claims, appealing denied claims and sending corrected claims
◇ Knowing coding rules for each insurance plan
◇ Contacting insurance companies, corresponding with doctors and patient
◇ Explaining balances and benefits to patients as well as setting up payment plans
◇ Managing accounts receivable daily
◇ Knowledgeable with managed care visits, authorizations, pre-certifications, 
workers compensation, department of labor, medicare and medicaid
◇ Managing accounts receivable daily
◇ Extremely computer savvy 
◇ Very well versed in Microsoft word, Excel, and Photoshop – also have web/graphic 
design knowledge
◇ Also am fully trained to work at the front desk – handling medical records, 
referrals, scheduling appointments, busy environment, checking in and out 
patients

I currently work full time and I'm looking for a remote position where I can work a few hours a day / on weekends on billing or coding. 
Please email me for a copy of my resume and any further information. 

Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rgtorres2010@gmail.com (Dec 10, 2016)

*Remote Coding/Billing Position*

Good afternoon, 

I currently work for United Health Group/ Optum and highly recommend you check out their careers on their website. I know they are constantly posting positions. 

Good luck!

Raquel G. Torres










JMichelle said:


> Email me at: ContactJMichelle@gmail.com
> 
> *Work History*
> 
> ...


----------

